# RIP Bubba Smith



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 4, 2011)

Legendary NFL defender Bubba Smith passes away at age 66 - Shutdown Corner - NFL Blog - Yahoo! Sports

 While I didn't know him as well for being an NFL star, he'll always be Moses Hightower to me, and a few Married With Children cameos. 

He will be missed.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Legendary NFL defender Bubba Smith passes away at age 66 - Shutdown Corner - NFL.Blog - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> While I didn't know him as well for being an NFL star, he'll always be Moses Hightower to me, and a few Married With Children cameos.
> 
> He will be missed.






RIP


----------



## mountainjam (Aug 30, 2011)

I guess this is a little late, but I loved police academy. Rip buddy.


----------



## onefingersweep (Jan 20, 2012)

I always watched the Police Academy movies when I was a kid and it wasn't until I was a lot older I discovered he had played in the NFL.

RIP "Hightower" 

And btw "Tackleberry" has also passed away, but that was about a decade ago.


----------



## flexkill (Jan 31, 2012)

he was a corner????? I thought he was a D lineman???? Big corner I would think!!!!


----------

